# IMAFP- Senior Master Godofredo Fajardo



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 6, 2007)

[yt]1H1Gyq3Bq4M[/yt]


----------



## arnisador (Dec 6, 2007)

Fun stuff! Where was this?


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 7, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Fun stuff! Where was this?


The description on youTube was, "Modern Arnis Jordan"
There is a picture of the group in front of some of the ruins of Petra, which is in Jordon.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 7, 2007)

Palusut said:


> The description on youTube was, "Modern Arnis Jordan"
> There is a picture of the group in front of some of the ruins of Petra, which is in Jordon.


 
Yes this took place in Jordan!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks! It's always great to see how far the art has spread.


----------



## Salagubang (Dec 7, 2007)

arnisador said:


> Thanks! It's always great to see how far the art has spread.


 
A litle background about Master Godo (Godofredo):

Master Godo and master Rodel was chosen to the first ever Filipino sent to Brunei Darusallam, and other parts of Asia as official delegate to introduce arnis in South East asian games
He appointed by the International Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines (IMAFP) as commissioner for the Middle East and gulf cooperating countries (GCC).
Personally promoted by GM Remy Presas to Senior Master 6th degree Black Belt
The council of master IMAFP promoted him as lakan pito 7th deg. Black belt (RAHA DALUDHASA) year 2004.


----------

